

Are Tokyo's Coffin Apartments the New Model For Founder Nests? - dmor
http://refer.ly/are-tokyo-s-coffin-apartments-the-new-model-for-founder-nests-/c/4054429a85f711e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
fyolnish
I have to say, for $600/m I was able to live a lot more comfortably in Tokyo.
And that wasn't even in a share house.

------
jurassic
Build one of these near Hacker Dojo and I'd move in tomorrow.

------
taligent
I have to say this really is gold-plated, A-grade blog spam.

